# Dedicarme al tema de los olivos



## davitin (13 Abr 2016)

Buenas.

El tema es que, desde hace tiempo, me estan ofreciendo varias hectareas de olivos a muy bajo precio en valencia.

Tengo un par de familiares que, hace años, se dedicaban al tema del campo, eso si, en plan familiar, y me dicen que en el tema de la oliva, hay negocio, y que si compro tierras me pueden asesorar, que con la maquinaria adecuada, entre varias personas ya no es como antaño.

Yo les digo "claro claro" en plan coña, pero...como veis este tema para superar la actual falta de trabajo? osea, no me refiero a cultivos de subsistencia tercermundista "cañas y barro style", ni ninguna mierda por el estilo, me refiero a tener varias hectareas, trabajarlas con maquinas en plan autonomo, contratar un par de negros si hace falta y vender el aceite de los olivos para vivir de ello.

Como lo veis?

Respuestas serias por favor.


----------



## sergi88 (13 Abr 2016)

hombre el aceite esta a 4€/L, tu veras


----------



## Juan Garcia (13 Abr 2016)

Tengo un par de familiares que, hace años, se dedicaban al tema del campo, eso si, en plan familiar, y me dicen que en el tema de la oliva, hay negocio, y que si compro tierras me pueden asesorar.

*Si ellos que tienen rodaje no las compran, no las compres tu*


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2016)

sergi88 dijo:


> hombre el aceite esta a 4€/L, tu veras



Estoy viendo por internet que con una explotacion intensiva, se pueden sacar hasta 15.000kg de olivas por hectarea...para sacar un litro de aceite se necesitan entre 4 y 5 kg de olivas...pongamos que de una hectarea se sacan 3000 litros de aceite, en las cooperativas de valencia creo que lo estan comprando a 2 euros el litro...podrian ser 6000 euros por hectarea, de ahi quitar los costes por fertilizantes, gasoil, etc...hombre, no se lo que uqedaria al final, pero supongo que con tener unas cuantas hectareas puede quedar un beneficio bueno para vivir mejor que trabajando por 800 euros...

No digo que me metiera a hacer esto, es hablar por hablar, pero quien sabe...te pillas varioas hectareas de estas, te haces un casoplon en medio con todas las comodidades, realizas la actividad con maquinaria y ayuda puntual...no creo que sea un trabajo tan esclavo, y si estas hasta la polla de la ciudad, del ritmo de la sociedad actual y todo eso...yo no veo que la gente que se dedica a esto viva mal, aunque igual me equivoco.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2016 at 19:23 ----------




Juan Garcia dijo:


> Tengo un par de familiares que, hace años, se dedicaban al tema del campo, eso si, en plan familiar, y me dicen que en el tema de la oliva, hay negocio, y que si compro tierras me pueden asesorar.
> 
> *Si ellos que tienen rodaje no las compran, no las compres tu*



Hombre no jodamos...eso tampoco es un argumento...en este caso concreto no se meten en esos embolaos por que ya son mayores, no estan para esos rollos ya.

Ojo, que igual es una puta mierda lo de meterse en este "negocio", no digo que no, solo pregunto, no se.


----------



## necromancer (13 Abr 2016)

Súmale las "ayudas" de la PAC


----------



## sebososabroso (13 Abr 2016)

Ni se te ocurra.

Las ayudas europeas las van a quitar.


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Abr 2016)

Sólo tienes que ver que las fincas con olivos, naranjos etc están casi regaladas, si fuera un negocio rentable, la gente no las vendería.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Abr 2016)

Siempre podras hacer aceite de colza


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2016)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra.
> 
> Las ayudas europeas las van a quitar.



Donde has leido eso?


----------



## necromancer (13 Abr 2016)

piopio dijo:


> Sólo tienes que ver que las fincas con olivos, naranjos etc están casi regaladas, si fuera un negocio rentable, la gente no las vendería.



Claro por eso todo Jaén y media Córdoba viven de la aceituna...


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2016)

piopio dijo:


> Sólo tienes que ver que las fincas con olivos, naranjos etc están casi regaladas, si fuera un negocio rentable, la gente no las vendería.



Hombre, desde el desconocimiento, igual tambien tiene que ver que, desde hace años, la gente no se interesa por el campo, la mayoria de la gente quiere tener un curro, cobrar a fin de mes y au.


----------



## necromancer (13 Abr 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Donde has leido eso?



No les hagas ni caso, la PAC siempre existirá, con más o menos dinero, pero existirá, se volverá a reformar en 2020, sería un casus belli para países como Francia o España su eliminación.


----------



## Avanza (15 Abr 2016)

En mi opinión el que el precio de los terrenos de cultivo sea tan bajo más que otra cosa influye la falta de interés del trabajo de campo no tanto el que no sea negocio.

También es verdad que el sector de la agricultura es muy variable, depende muchas veces de seguros y demás ayudas.

El de olivos concretamente no lo conozco, quizás podrías preguntar a gente con experiencia o incluso en cooperativas.


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 Abr 2016)

A ver, como lo digo

Todos los conocidos que tengo que trabajan el Olivo dicen lo mismo, dar, da, pero para vivir.

Eso sí, te lo has de currar muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchisimo, uno de mis amigos del Sur justo ha empezado hace unos meses de comercial y ahora hace los olivos más por no dejarlo morir...

Eso sí, una temporada mala mala, (ésta ha sido muy muy mala por eso es tan caro el Aceite), y te quedas en bolas.

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Abr 2016)

A ver, yo soy de Jaen.

Hace unos años compre 4 hect de tierra calma con unos ahorrillos y los estoy criando.

Te pregunto: edad de esos olivos, variedad, tienen riego y como es y cual es su coste?


----------



## davitin (15 Abr 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> A ver, yo soy de Jaen.
> 
> Hace unos años compre 4 hect de tierra calma con unos ahorrillos y los estoy criando.
> 
> Te pregunto: edad de esos olivos, variedad, tienen riego y como es y cual es su coste?



Mm mm la edad de los olivos no lo se, pero son grandes, con el tronco muy grueso, no son de esos finitos.

Riego no hay en ninguna de las parcelas, pero en una de ellas hay canalización de agua, en otra hay posibilidad de ponerla y si no una balsa de riego que también sería solución.

El tipo de los olivos no lo se.


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Abr 2016)

Entérate primero de cuanto producen esas hectareas. No produce lo mismo un olivo en Jaen que en Valencia.Luego ten en cuenta los gastos que produce,como riego, mantenimiento, enfermedades de ese árbol, tala, ir hasta la zona,llevar la aceituna a la cooperativa, etc.


No parece que sea un gran negocio, aun así, si ves que te salen las cuentas tu verás.


----------



## patroclus (15 Abr 2016)

El davitin es la hostia. Todo el día dándole al coco para ver como se lo monta.

Debe ser un votante de extrema derecha porque si fuera de extrema izquierda o centro estaría esperando cobrar el paro, ayudas, subvenciones y trabajitos para el ayuntamiento de esos de barrer calles mientras toma cafés y charla con los vecinos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (15 Abr 2016)

si hubieras emprendido un 1% de los negocios que posteas ahora serías un potentado... puto foro, cuanto tiempo nos quita


----------



## Jordan_Belfort (15 Abr 2016)

Al Conde no le iba mal con ellos


----------



## spektro (15 Abr 2016)

Cultiva estevia, hay subvenciones de la unión europea y la demanda va en aumento debido al rechazo social y mediático del azúcar.

El cultivo de la Stevia se abre paso como un nuevo nicho de mercado para jóvenes desempleados de la provincia - 20minutos.es


----------



## ravenare (15 Abr 2016)

Desiste de los olivos. No son rentables para vivir de ellos. Yo hace años planté encina microrizada con trufa negra aun me quedan 3 años para ver la primera ostia. Los olivos como te han dicho son muy sacrificados y el aceite valenciano está considerado de calidad media baja. El año que no des producción estas caput. Quieres nuevos cultivos? El que te he mencionado, los pistachos...tu veras.


----------



## fff (15 Abr 2016)

En este foro hay una persona que cultiva olivos y produce aceite de gran calidad.
Tiene amplios conocimientos del tema y me da que curran muchísimo.
Lo encontraras facilmente.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (15 Abr 2016)

Bueno, si ya son grandes mejor. Criar un olivo no es facil y lleva muchos años.

Aqui en Jaen para vivir del olivar, debes tener una media en un rango de 40 a 80 mil kilos. De ahi para arriba ya eres el rey.

Por poner una produccion media, de 60.000, a 80 kilos por olivo, necesitarias una plantacion de unos 750 olivos. Por supuesto tendrian que ser de riego para mantener estas medias.

Por eso decimos en Jaen que con mil olivos ya eres todo un señorito. En hectareas equivaldria a unas 8. Una hectarea de buen olivar aqui vale mas de 20.000 euros.

Otra cosa. El olivo necesita frio en invierno para luego fructificar bien, no excesivo pero algunos dias, si no no habra buena cuaja. Eso explica que haya buenos olivos en cordoba y jaen y no por ejemplo en sevilla por exceso de calor o en ciudad real por exceso de frio.

Tienes que verlo bien todo esto.

Y bueno, que te toque la primitiva para comprar la finca.


----------



## ravenare (15 Abr 2016)

Hay también unos floripondios violetas..como amapolas que según me contaba el paisano se los compraba la industria farmacéutica a tocateja. Esto es lo próximo que quiero investigar cuando me toque volver de la sucia ciudad a ver a mis maravillosas encinas.

Por lo visto son como adormideras y están reguladas por la guardia civil,en fin una movida.


----------



## spektro (15 Abr 2016)

Infórmate sobre el cultivo de azafrán. 3.000€ el kg.

El azafrán es uno de los productos más rentables de la agricultura europea

Azafrán, la paciencia cotizada a 3.000 euros el kilo - ABC.es


----------



## joeljoan (20 Abr 2016)

Hay mercado según lo que quieras hacer, puedes también hacer aceites, cremas ect la oliva tira mucho en todo el mundo eso sí necesitarías asesoramiento de alguien q sepa algo de aceites perfumes cremas jabones, podrías vivir perfectamente de ello, eso sí sí vas con todo y no te acojonas


----------



## Enterao (20 Abr 2016)

primera regla de los negocios DAVITIN de los cjnes: "si no tienes ni puta idea no te metas.." 

y menos en un campo tan trillado como el cultivo de olivas ...


----------



## chusto (20 Abr 2016)

Yo de meterme en ese negocio seria:

PRoducir algun aceite monovarietal de alta calidad. Pocas hectareas y mucho trabajo, pero mayor precio para exportacion.

Muchas hectareas de regadio de cultivo intensivo. Setos de olivos donde todas las labores se puedan hacer mecanizadas.

Aceitunas para mesa. Variedades especiales para encurtir. Mucho trabajo pero gran valor añadido. No tengo ni idea si este tipo de cultivo de puede mecanizar.


----------



## Francisco Javier (20 Abr 2016)

Un familiar mio tiene 50 hectáreas de olivos de riego en plena producción en la provincia de Córdoba, y dice que es una ruina (salarios, tractores, vibros, fumigaciones, riegos, etc...). Mi opinión es que creo que no será tan mala opción porque lleva toda la vida viviendo de eso.


----------



## subvencionados (20 Abr 2016)

Francisco Javier dijo:


> Un familiar mio tiene 50 hectáreas de olivos de riego en plena producción en la provincia de Córdoba, y dice que es una ruina (salarios, tractores, vibros, fumigaciones, riegos, etc...). Mi opinión es que creo que no será tan mala opción porque lleva toda la vida viviendo de eso.



Se está quedando contigo para que no le pidas nunca dinero. Tiene que estar forrado, créeme.

Además añádele las subvenciones


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Abr 2016)

el alcaparrón también es muy rentable


----------



## Bellot (20 Abr 2016)

Francisco Javier dijo:


> Un familiar mio tiene 50 hectáreas de olivos de riego en plena producción en la provincia de Córdoba, y dice que es una ruina (salarios, tractores, vibros, fumigaciones, riegos, etc...). Mi opinión es que creo que no será tan mala opción porque lleva toda la vida viviendo de eso.



El problema del olivo es que un año te dan 5, al siguiente 3, luego 8, luego 4, luego 12 ........... y así es complicado.


----------



## LostSouls (22 Abr 2016)

Este ha sido mi primer año haciendo aceite.
Como te han dicho depende de muchos factores... 
Para dedicarse en exclusiva necesitarás un olivar intensivo/superintensivo y mecanizado. Ahora bien puedes dedicarte parcialmente haciendo un aceite "especial" y si te lo curras lo venderas bien. Pero tienes que contar con terceros como almazaras que a veces no serán tan serios como sería deseable...
Si quieres podría contarte más sobre mi primera experiencia. Saludos.


----------



## billyjoe87 (23 Abr 2016)

LostSouls dijo:


> Este ha sido mi primer año haciendo aceite.
> Como te han dicho depende de muchos factores...
> Para dedicarse en exclusiva necesitarás un olivar intensivo/superintensivo y mecanizado. Ahora bien puedes dedicarte parcialmente haciendo un aceite "especial" y si te lo curras lo venderas bien. Pero tienes que contar con terceros como almazaras que a veces no serán tan serios como sería deseable...
> Si quieres podría contarte más sobre mi primera experiencia. Saludos.



Te escuchamos!


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2016)

Te han dado buenas opiniones, lo de la maquinaria es importante por que se te iría un pastón, tractor, remolque,vibrador, varas mecánicas (a no ser que contrates una banda de negros cachozudos), fumigaciones, abonos, herbicidas, etc.


----------



## necromancer (23 Abr 2016)

Yo reitero lo dicho, media Córdoba y todo Jaén viven del olivar, mi familia, sin ser unos potentados, con unos terrenillos, todos con buenos coches, casas pagadas, y pasta, bastante pasta... un primo de mi padre fue director de una oficina de un pueblecillo de Jaén, palabras textuales, cada año cuando les pagaba la cooperativa la aceituna, raro era el que no traía unos cuantos kilos, algunos buenos años hasta dos cifras, así que si es rentable, y mucho, ahora bien supongo que empezar de cero debe ser una puta ruina, y además el campo es muy duro.


----------



## LostSouls (23 Abr 2016)

Lo primero a tener en cuenta es el tipo de olivar, a grosso modo:

-Olivar tradicional:ya plantado, normalmente en producción que oscila con los años, un olivar tradicional de la mancha o noreste de Extremadura de trescientos olivos centenarios puede darte un año bueno 4000kgs de aceituna cornicabra (por ejemplo) que puede alcanzar un rendimiento del 25%. Eso sería unos 900 litros de aceite virgen extra. Ahí ya entraría como lo comercializas pero 4 euros un año como este los pagan.
Si vas a producción lo que influye es el rendimiento porque los gastos de molienda van a ser los mismos ya que pagas por kilo molido... 
Lo bueno de ese tipo de olivar es que el mantenimiento es mínimo y la mayoría son ecológico per se. 
Lo malo es la mano de obra pero si está bien podado y el suelo apañado con una vareadora de peine y uno vareando se coge relativamente rápido.

-olivar mecanizable: la mayoría de los casos son trabajados con maquinaria ya que hablamos de volúmenes muy superiores. Como te han dicho, fumigar, máquina paraguas, etc. Ahora están en boga los superintensivos de Arbequina. Arbustos apiñados como la gente en el metro a las 7.45, producción de hasta unos diez años y gasto mayor pues requiere más fertilizantes,riego por goteo,etc. 

Es un ciclo optimizado para la producción, desde luego mucho más atractivo como inversión pero no tanto como parece según se va sabiendo...
Yo lo comparo con las gallinas, siempre en condiciones forzadas para poner más huevos... Pero si tienes gallinas sueltas sabes que la calidad es superior, la cuestión es tú qué huevos prefieres? Yo desde luego los de corral, pues con la aceituna lo mismo.

En los olivares que he cogido aceitunas también he cogido espárragos,cardillos,criadillas o setas. En un intensivo el suelo está muerto de herbicidas y si te fijas verás Olivares verdes y Olivares-playa. Donde veas arena es que es suelo está quemado.

Pd: en el agro no rige el cuento de la lechera.


----------



## davitin (23 Abr 2016)

LostSouls dijo:


> Lo primero a tener en cuenta es el tipo de olivar, a grosso modo:
> 
> -Olivar tradicional:ya plantado, normalmente en producción que oscila con los años, un olivar tradicional de la mancha o noreste de Extremadura de trescientos olivos centenarios puede darte un año bueno 4000kgs de aceituna cornicabra (por ejemplo) que puede alcanzar un rendimiento del 25%. Eso sería unos 900 litros de aceite virgen extra. Ahí ya entraría como lo comercializas pero 4 euros un año como este los pagan.
> Si vas a producción lo que influye es el rendimiento porque los gastos de molienda van a ser los mismos ya que pagas por kilo molido...
> ...



Cuando dices suelo tipo arena te refieres a pedregal? A mi me venden parcelas de olivos pero la tierra no es verde, pero tampoco es arena, me dicen que es secano.

Son parcelas donde ya hay olivos plantados, en una de ella hay mas de 300...pero yo no veo instalación de riego ni nada...cuando dices cultivo tradicional te refieres que no tiene riego por goteo ni nada, osea que solo le cae el agua de lluvia y tal?

A ver...con un terreno como el que te digo, con unos 300 olivos, que podría hacer? Que es lo primero que debería hacer? Instalar riego por goteo o algo así? Con eso y metiéndole abono daría buena cosecha?


----------



## Z4LMAN (24 Abr 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> El tema es que, desde hace tiempo, me estan ofreciendo varias hectareas de olivos a muy bajo precio en valencia.
> 
> ...



Davitin pidiendo respuestas serias...esto ya es para cagarse


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Abr 2016)

Ahora mismo, en Andalucía al menos, la Junta va a permitir, o está permitiendo ya, a los agricultores vender directamente al público, cosa que antes no se podía (porque querían que hubiera facturas de venta de la producción a terceros (normalmente cooperativas) para así tener controlados a los productores por temas de impuestos).

Lo tuyo es en valencia, no sé cómo andará por ahí el tema, pero lo suyo, creo yo, es no vender la producción a granel, sino extraer tú mismo el aceite, embotellarlo y venderlo en el extrangero como producto delicatessen. Todo es cuestión de márketing.

Otra opción es usarlo para fabricar jabón y venderlo también caro.

Yo tengo unos 178.000 metros cuadrados de secano que tenía plantados con vid. Las arranqué porque la uva ya no daba dinero. Lo tenía con unos aparceros que me lo trabajaban. Ellos se llevaban la mitad y yo me quedaba con la otra. El problema es que eran 2 y uno se murió. El otro se jubiló. Ante la perspectiva, arranqué la uva y pillé la subvención por hacerlo. Luego le dejé a uno unos 70.000 metros para que los plantara de cebada y me cuidara el campo, y pa probar a ver si salía bien la cosa. Este es el tercer año y algo dá. Pensé en plantar olivos... lo miré e hice cálculos. Ahora hay un sistema de plantación en setos que te permite gastar menos espacio entre cada árbol y mecanizar completamente la recogida, pero requiere su inversión.

No sé qué plantar. Yo no soy de campo, heredé los terrenos. Mi padre era el experto pero ya no está con vida.

Lo vendería pero ahora mismo no necesito hacerlo y siempre viene bien tener una cosa así de grande que apenas paga impuestos, por si las moscas.


----------



## doctor pato (24 Abr 2016)

LostSouls dijo:


> Lo primero a tener en cuenta es el tipo de olivar, a grosso modo:
> 
> -Olivar tradicional:ya plantado, normalmente en producción que oscila con los años, un olivar tradicional de la mancha o noreste de Extremadura de trescientos olivos centenarios puede darte un año bueno 4000kgs de aceituna cornicabra (por ejemplo) que puede alcanzar un rendimiento del 25%. Eso sería unos 900 litros de aceite virgen extra. Ahí ya entraría como lo comercializas pero 4 euros un año como este los pagan.
> Si vas a producción lo que influye es el rendimiento porque los gastos de molienda van a ser los mismos ya que pagas por kilo molido...
> ...




mmm, amigo ......solo haciendo unas cuentas con los datos que has aportado, teniendo un "buen año" y pagando a 4 euros/kilo me salen 3600€/año BRUTOS.......sin descontar inversion ni gastos fijos......lo cual me hace suponer que se quedaría en poco más de la la mitad.......2000 Euros/año pongamos...... , con estas cuentas entiendo que al otro compañero le quieran vender los terrenos.


----------



## necromancer (24 Abr 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Ahora mismo, en Andalucía al menos, la Junta va a permitir, o está permitiendo ya, a los agricultores vender directamente al público, cosa que antes no se podía (porque querían que hubiera facturas de venta de la producción a terceros (normalmente cooperativas) para así tener controlados a los productores por temas de impuestos).
> 
> Lo tuyo es en valencia, no sé cómo andará por ahí el tema, pero lo suyo, creo yo, es no vender la producción a granel, sino extraer tú mismo el aceite, embotellarlo y venderlo en el extrangero como producto delicatessen. Todo es cuestión de márketing.
> 
> ...



En el pueblo de mis padres, la cooperativa de toda la vida te vendían aceite si ibas allí, sin ningún problema.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (24 Abr 2016)

Nueva aventura de davitin que, al igual que el juego tipo ogame, el hotel en Bolivia y otra decena más de ideas rocambolescas, se quedará en nada...

... y los años pasan.


----------



## LostSouls (24 Abr 2016)

doctor pato dijo:


> mmm, amigo ......solo haciendo unas cuentas con los datos que has aportado, teniendo un "buen año" y pagando a 4 euros/kilo me salen 3600€/año BRUTOS.......sin descontar inversion ni gastos fijos......lo cual me hace suponer que se quedaría en poco más de la la mitad.......2000 Euros/año pongamos...... , con estas cuentas entiendo que al otro compañero le quieran vender los terrenos.



Si, tu cálculo es correcto. Optimizando el envasado puedes subir hasta 7 euros/litro, ya sabes... cuanto más pequeño es el envase más caro se cobra el litro. Como han dicho el tema está en currarse la presentación y la clientela a la que lo vas a enfocar.

Para dedicarse en exclusiva por supuesto que no da, pero 3000e de estraperlo en dos semanas de trabajo como mucho no está tan mal.

Davitin:en el olivar tradicional sólo tendrías que quitar chupones, abonar y podar cada dos años. Todo explicado por encima, escribo con el móvil...


----------



## Enterao (27 Abr 2016)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Nueva aventura de davitin que, al igual que el juego tipo ogame, el hotel en Bolivia y otra decena más de ideas rocambolescas, se quedará en nada...
> 
> ... y los años pasan.



el problema es que son ideas rockambolescas simples ....otros han tenido ideas locas y han triunfado...


----------



## davitin (28 Abr 2016)

LostSouls dijo:


> Si, tu cálculo es correcto. Optimizando el envasado puedes subir hasta 7 euros/litro, ya sabes... cuanto más pequeño es el envase más caro se cobra el litro. Como han dicho el tema está en currarse la presentación y la clientela a la que lo vas a enfocar.
> 
> Para dedicarse en exclusiva por supuesto que no da, pero 3000e de estraperlo en dos semanas de trabajo como mucho no está tan mal.
> 
> Davitin:en el olivar tradicional sólo tendrías que quitar chupones, abonar y podar cada dos años. Todo explicado por encima, escribo con el móvil...



Un cultivo tradicional cuantos kilos de oliva puede dar al año?

Un tipo que conozco, un huertano, me comenta que el olivo tradicional hay que abonarlo cuando llueve, osea aprovechando la lluvia...pero cuantas veces se abona al año? siempre que se pueda o como va eso?

Y como veis el tema de vender el producto online, directamente desde la produccion al cliente a traves de internet? hay mucha gente que compre asi? se puede explotar el tema del aceite ecologico y todo eso? hay mercado?


----------



## davitin (3 May 2016)

A ver...esoty a punto de hacerme con 3 hectareas por muy poca pasta...hay unos 180 olivos en cada campo (son 3), el aceite donde tendria que venderlo? en la misma almacera?


----------



## DONK (3 May 2016)

Lo que da pasta de los olivos es venderlos.


----------



## Glasterthum (3 May 2016)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## davitin (3 May 2016)

Bueno, me venden un terreno de una hectarea con olivos por 2700 euros...como lo veis?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (3 May 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, me venden un terreno de una hectarea con olivos por 2700 euros...como lo veis?



De Despeñaperros para abajo lo compraba yo. En Valencia, no tiene muy buena prensa el olivar. De hecho, cerca de la costa por el sur no ves un olivo...por algo será.
Desconozco si el terreno es por el interior de tu comunidad, quizás hay zonas donde podría rendir.


----------



## subvencionados (3 May 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, me venden un terreno de una hectarea con olivos por 2700 euros...como lo veis?




Para que te hagas una idea de la diferencia de olivos entre tu zona y dónde realmente se gana pasta con ellos.

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Olivos. Compra-venta de fincas rústicas olivos en Baeza sin intermediarios.


----------



## davitin (3 May 2016)

subvencionados dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea de la diferencia de olivos entre tu zona y dónde realmente se gana pasta con ellos.
> 
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Olivos. Compra-venta de fincas rústicas olivos en Baeza sin intermediarios.



Hombre, esos anuncios son por muchas hectáreas, luego hay que descartar a los flipaos que piden un Potosí por su tesoro, que también los hay en valencia.

Pero si, supongo que todas las tierras no son iguales.

Hay alguna forma de saber la producción de un trozo de tierra en concreto? Algún mapa de productividad por regiones?


----------



## davitin (3 May 2016)

Esta semana, seguramente mañana, ire a echar un vistazo a algunos terrenos, hare fotos y a ver si algun forrero que sepa me da una buena opinion, al menos de la calidad visual de la tierra.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 May 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Esta semana, seguramente mañana, ire a echar un vistazo a algunos terrenos, hare fotos y a ver si algun forrero que sepa me da una buena opinion, al menos de la calidad visual de la tierra.



Por curiosidad...Donde hay buenos olivos en Valencia? Cual es la capital valenciana del aceite?


----------



## davitin (3 May 2016)

Una cosa...que hay que hacer para vender el aceite? la opcion mas facil es meterse en una cooperativa? 

Y que requisitos piden? quiero decir, puedo vender mi aceite a una cooperativa siendo socio, una pequeña cantidad para aprovechar las cosechas, y luego tener yo mi curro por otro lado? esto como se lo come hacienda?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 May 2016)

Si. Cooperativa. Declaras como ingresos por activ. economicas, por modulos salvo q pidas por estimacion directa, por modulos es bastante ventajoso


----------



## davitin (5 May 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Si. Cooperativa. Declaras como ingresos por activ. economicas, por modulos salvo q pidas por estimacion directa, por modulos es bastante ventajoso



Pero tendria que hacerme autonomo o algo asi?


----------



## latostat (6 May 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Esta semana, seguramente mañana, ire a echar un vistazo a algunos terrenos, hare fotos y a ver si algun forrero que sepa me da una buena opinion, al menos de la calidad visual de la tierra.



Muy buen hilo, no sé si encontrarás buenas respuestas pero haces buenas preguntas. Sigue contándonos y que vaya bien.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 May 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Pero tendria que hacerme autonomo o algo asi?



Hacienda es un nido de sicarios extorsionistas, si les preguntas te diran que aunque no tengas ingresos te tienes que hacer autonomo desde l primer dia jiji..

La realidad es que el campo no es una nomina mensual, los ingresos agricolas pueden varial brutalmente de un año a otro, y en la practica, declarando tus ventas a la coooperativa en modulos en activs. economicas sera suficiente.

El dia que tengas muchos ingresos, muy por encima de lo que seria el SMI en varios ejercicios, sera la propia hda o la ss la que te pida q te des el alta en autonomos.

Eso si, mientrastanto, y dado que no tengas otro trabajo que cotize por ti, ya sabes que no estas cotizando.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 May 2016)

jesamine dijo:


> Eso no es así. Al menos en mi comunidad autónoma tienes dos opciones:
> 
> a) Produces sólo para venta directa a consumidor final y con un tope de producción anual. Tendrías que inscribirte en actividades económicas y declarar a Hacienda igualmente.
> 
> b) En el momento en el que vendes - bien por cuenta propia o bien por medio de una cooperativa - a un intermediario o superficie comercial, estás obligado a darte de alta como autónomo.



Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? Yo tengo mi nomina y tambien mis varias hectareas de olivas, se de que hablo.

Estamos hablando de modulos agricolas, no de una actividad de venta de producto final, y ademas, los modulos de estimacion objetiva afectan a todas las taifas, incluida la tuya

Pd: pos claro, si tienes intencion de declarar los ingresos agricolas y acogerte a modulos tienes que avisar a hda inscribiendote en el registro de activs economicas.


----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2016)

Aun sigo dándole vueltas a este tema chicos...

Alguien sabe la edad óptima de producción de los olivos? Tengo entendido que contra mas viejos dan menos frutos.

Alguien sabe sobre agricultura "smart"? Lo de usar un dron con infrarrojos para monitorizar las plantas...


----------



## torrefacto (28 Jul 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Aun sigo dándole vueltas a este tema chicos...
> 
> Alguien sabe la edad óptima de producción de los olivos? Tengo entendido que contra mas viejos dan menos frutos.
> 
> Alguien sabe sobre agricultura "smart"? Lo de usar un dron con infrarrojos para monitorizar las plantas...



Aquí hijo de ex-olivaderos, olvidate de ese negocio, los margenes de beneficio son ridículos, y la mano de obra, aunque sea inmigrante es alta para el beneficio de que obtiene.

La edad optima para un olivo en régimen de regadío son 7 años, si los tienes en secano hasta los 15 años no producen una mierda.


Las hortalizas y los productos frescos dan un margen de beneficio muy bueno si consigues encontrar quien te comercialice el producto fuera.


Saludos.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Jul 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Aun sigo dándole vueltas a este tema chicos...
> 
> Alguien sabe la edad óptima de producción de los olivos? Tengo entendido que contra mas viejos dan menos frutos.
> 
> Alguien sabe sobre agricultura "smart"? Lo de usar un dron con infrarrojos para monitorizar las plantas...



En los olivos las fotos NIR del drone te dicen poco, lo que sí hay es prevención de enfermedades con sensores de ambiente y temperatura/humedad del suelo. Hay unos italianos que se dedican a ello en España

Oliwes | TeamDev

En España hay gente que hace esto mismo para fresas, vides y algunas frutas, pero no para olivos.

Aparte de ésto, es poco probable que hagas que la inversión merezca la pena. Si no eres un gran productor, tendrás que vender la olivas a un gran productor o una cooperativa, que te las pagará al precio que decida, es decir una mierda.

Las aceitunas no están entre los cultivos más rentables ni de coña. Entre los árboles, el más rentable es el pistacho, la almendra, las nueces de alta calidad españolas, ese tipo de cosas. Un kilo de pistachos en el campo se paga a 8 ó 9 euros, las almendras para mesa igual. Esas cosas son con las que se puede ganar algo, no con cosas como los melocotones, que ayer en el mercado de Zaragoza daban 2kg por un euro. Imagina a qué precio se los han pagado al agricultor.


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (5 Ago 2018)

Pillo sitio + up, planteandome pasarme al mundo rural
Luwgo comento


----------



## r@in (5 Ago 2018)

torrefacto dijo:


> Aquí hijo de ex-olivaderos, olvidate de ese negocio, los margenes de beneficio son ridículos, y la mano de obra, aunque sea inmigrante es alta para el beneficio de que obtiene.
> 
> La edad optima para un olivo en régimen de regadío son 7 años, si los tienes en secano hasta los 15 años no producen una mierda.
> 
> ...




Las hortalizas y las frutas dan margen al exportador, no al agricultor.

El kilo de clementinas de noviembre/diciembre se vende en el campo a unos 0,20€ y el coste de producción ronda los 0,18€.


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (6 Ago 2018)

Que futuro hay en la metropoli, a no ser que seas funcionario? Competencia de titulitis, precariedad laboral, cada vez mas automatizacion, polucion, inmigracion masiva, ruido, turismo basura, vivir en mierda de colmenas donde oyes cagar al vecino...


De el pueblo donde estoy unos dias (a 30 km de granada) me gudtan los paisajes, la limpieza del ambiente, la comida, las mujeres y su dulce acento, vivir en casas donde no oyes a nadie, la vega, donde en la noche al fresco oyes los grillos y ves las estrellas, en fin...

Lo mejor de todo: no existe el catalan. Que les den por el culo. La reflexion sobre que cosa sea lo español cobra sentido. Lo asumo desde la distancia ( soy nacido alli): Cataluña no es España, ya hace tiempo que no.

Me la suda, prefiero Andalucia.

A lo que vamos. El olivo. De momemto es un divertimento mental, pero en seguida quiero estudiar cuantas hectareas serian necessrias para sacar al menos 1000 eurillos limpios al mes. No parece facil, en primeras estimaciones creo que habria que invertir 300000 euros al menos en olivos de calidad.

La libertad chavales: exceptuando los dos meses potentes de recogida, el resto del año vas a tu puta bola, tus horarios para poda, fertilizacion, preparacion de suelo, etc . Sin estar sujeto a un puto horario y un jefe a cambio de cuatro cacahuetes.

Soñar es gratis, pero no es imposible mindundis.


----------



## h2o ras (6 Ago 2018)

Kalipso dijo:


> Que futuro hay en la metropoli, a no ser que seas funcionario? Competencia de titulitis, precariedad laboral, cada vez mas automatizacion, polucion, inmigracion masiva, ruido, turismo basura, vivir en mierda de colmenas donde oyes cagar al vecino...
> 
> 
> De el pueblo donde estoy unos dias (a 30 km de granada) me gudtan los paisajes, la limpieza del ambiente, la comida, las mujeres y su dulce acento, vivir en casas donde no oyes a nadie, la vega, donde en la noche al fresco oyes los grillos y ves las estrellas, en fin...
> ...



300`000 representan *25 años* a razón de: 1000 eurillos limpios al mes...


----------



## davitin (6 Ago 2018)

Kalipso dijo:


> Que futuro hay en la metropoli, a no ser que seas funcionario? Competencia de titulitis, precariedad laboral, cada vez mas automatizacion, polucion, inmigracion masiva, ruido, turismo basura, vivir en mierda de colmenas donde oyes cagar al vecino...
> 
> 
> De el pueblo donde estoy unos dias (a 30 km de granada) me gudtan los paisajes, la limpieza del ambiente, la comida, las mujeres y su dulce acento, vivir en casas donde no oyes a nadie, la vega, donde en la noche al fresco oyes los grillos y ves las estrellas, en fin...
> ...



300k para sacarte mil al mes? Tardarías unos 25 años en recuperar la inversion, para eso te racionas esos 300k a razón de mil por mes y vives 25 años tocándote los huevos.

Por favor, pensad bien lo que decís.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (6 Ago 2018)

Olvidas que el terreno SIEMPRE esta ahi y lo puedes vender cuando quieras. Es un activo.


----------



## klingsor (7 Ago 2018)

Bueno. como parece un tema cuando menos curioso, y no es que me precie, pero alguno lo dice, mentira seguro, que algo de plantas entiendo.

Si el terreno donde sale el olivo en España es barato, en Tejas, o en Australia, te pagan por cultivarlo. Empecemos por ahí. Te sacas un visa de entrada como invester, y ya. Ya pero poniendo del orden de 250.000€ en inmovilizado.

El terreno vale allá una mierda. Nada. Lo regalan. Y es buén terreno de olivar.

Lo caro, es meter containerizados, los olivos, con una posibilidad de éxito en replante del 60% en el mejor de los casos. Y ahí es donde hay que meter pasta. Pasta que no es para adquirir tierras, sino para llevar una máquina de producción, que debes justificar por lo menos en salida. A la entrada y lo que llegue, que te jodan y asunto tuyo. Por no hablar de los controles ultra estrictos de introducción de especies invasivas (como te encuentren un solo bicho raro en el control fitosanitario en la expedición, marcha todo para la fogueira por el procedimiento de urgencia, y sin más explicaciones: con hostias no se andan)

Y ya en principio es complicado, comprar esos olivos que venden como ornamentales (y que en 20 años su precio se ha multiplicado por un 1000%)

En resumen: 

Hace 20 o 25 años, un tío valiente lo hubiera hecho. Sin Google Earth, sin ayudas climáticas internáuticas, sin GIS.

Hoy?

Trallazo asegurado.

Mi humilde opinión.

Y valiente iniciativa, por cierto.

Un saludo.

K.


----------



## Nefersen (7 Ago 2018)

Kalipso dijo:


> Olvidas que el terreno SIEMPRE esta ahi y lo puedes vender cuando quieras. Es un activo.



Siempre que alguien te lo compre. 

Los bancos no dan hipotecas sobre terrenos rurales. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Ago 2018)

Kalipso dijo:


> Olvidas que el terreno SIEMPRE esta ahi y lo puedes vender cuando quieras. Es un activo.



Y a los cinco años de soltar los 300k, te llega la Xylella fastidiosa y a arrancar todo. No es una buena idea, por mucho que te guste el campo.


----------



## Mauito (8 Ago 2018)

lord vader dijo:


> Y a los cinco años de soltar los 300k, te llega la Xylella fastidiosa y a arrancar todo. No es una buena idea, por mucho que te guste el campo.



Eso sin olvidar a los Rumanos que te saquean las olivas en menos que se persigna un cura loco ,y ojo a tractores , apeos y gas-oil ,tenlos a buen recaudo. ::


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Ago 2018)

Kalipso dijo:


> Olvidas que el terreno SIEMPRE esta ahi y *lo puedes vender cuando quieras*. Es un activo.



Aleee, ya empezamos. :: ::

Pera vamos, tu mismo con tu mecanismo *no puedes vender el aceite*. A ti *te va a comprar las olivas* (a 50cent el kilo) una cooperativa o empresa alimentaria que sera quien las muela y las comercialice como aceite.

Y ahi, como todo en el campo, esta la pasta.


Luego, un olivo tarda 20 años en ser productivo y 50 en llegar a su maxima capacidad, junto con el hecho de que un año da olivas y al siguiente, no.


----------



## davitin (8 Ago 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Aleee, ya empezamos. :: ::
> 
> Pera vamos, tu mismo con tu mecanismo *no puedes vender el aceite*. A ti *te va a comprar las olivas* (a 50cent el kilo) una cooperativa o empresa alimentaria que sera quien las muela y las comercialice como aceite.
> 
> ...



Tengo entendido que los olivos jóvenes dan mucha oliva y los viejos se arrancan a los 15 años por qué ya dan poco, no se de dónde sacas que tardas 20 años en tener buena producción. Es absurdo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los olivos jóvenes dan mucha oliva y los viejos se arrancan a los 15 años por qué ya dan poco, no se de dónde sacas que tardas 20 años en tener buena producción. Es absurdo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Es correcto lo que te han dicho.

La plenitud o madurez reproductiva del olivo se alcanza a partir de los 10 años.

Y no, no se arrancan nunca, de hecho los milenarios son los mejores, a no ser que seas un pesimo agricultor.

Jaen comment seal of aproval 

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## popol (9 Ago 2018)

aguatico dijo:


> Es correcto lo que te han dicho.
> 
> La plenitud o madurez reproductiva del olivo se alcanza a partir de los 10 años.
> 
> ...




Hay olivos que se han vendido por 3000€ la pieza, pero claro ha de cumplir unos requisitos...

Yo tengo olivos de más de 30 años que cada año sacan oliva. Y no me pasa como a otros vecinos que les saca más un año que otro, al final se trata de escuchar, aprender, aplicar y ver el resultado...hasta que funciona. Este año veré si la fórmula funciona del todo. Eso sí, también digo que nosotros sólo los tenemos para consumo familiar, no para producir y vender. Pero el año pasado nos dieron un rendimiento de entre el 18 y 22,8%, que no está nada mal para ser novatos.


----------



## panizal (9 Ago 2018)

popol dijo:


> Hay olivos que se han vendido por 3000€ la pieza, pero claro ha de cumplir unos requisitos...
> 
> Yo tengo olivos de más de 30 años que cada año sacan oliva. Y no me pasa como a otros vecinos que les saca más un año que otro, al final se trata de escuchar, aprender, aplicar y ver el resultado...hasta que funciona. Este año veré si la fórmula funciona del todo. Eso sí, también digo que nosotros sólo los tenemos para consumo familiar, no para producir y vender. Pero el año pasado nos dieron un rendimiento de entre el 18 y 22,8%, que no está nada mal para ser novatos.



Explica que eso del rendimiento se refiere al porcentaje de aceite que sacas a las olivas, a ver si se van a pensar que inviertes 100k y te sacas entre 18k y 22k al año...


----------



## popol (10 Ago 2018)

panizal dijo:


> Explica que eso del rendimiento se refiere al porcentaje de aceite que sacas a las olivas, a ver si se van a pensar que inviertes 100k y te sacas entre 18k y 22k al año...



Cierto, di por hecho que ya lo sabían pues ya se había comentado anteriormente.


----------



## El guardaespaldas (18 Ago 2018)

Un compañero de trabajo se ha comprado hace poco 30 hectáreas en Toledo, le han costado 300.000 euros. Las ha puesto de almendro, pistacho y olivo.

Creo que es una buena inversión


----------



## Lanzalosdados (18 Ago 2018)

El guardaespaldas dijo:


> Un compañero de trabajo se ha comprado hace poco 30 hectáreas en Toledo, le han costado 300.000 euros. Las ha puesto de almendro, pistacho y olivo.
> 
> Creo que es una buena inversión



En Andalucía la hectárea productiva andará en 40.000 €. Que barato dios..


----------



## Indala (24 Ago 2018)

Lo del pistacho no lo entiendo...se estarán beneficiando HOY los primeros que decidieron arriesgar y venden ahora sus cosechas...pero los que han ido detras son demasiados, ya no será tan rentable porque son muchos los que se han lanzado a arrancar otro cultivo que les daba algo por la "moda" de los pistachos...no se ienso:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Sep 2018)

Es bonito y productivo si salen las cosas bien (por ejemplo hay muchos robos en el campo, además de mucha burocracia últimamente), si tuviese pasta para invertir me montaba una finca así en ecológico como la de este forero (Diego Almazan):

Todos los aceites son iguales? No - YouTube


----------

